# BW Today



## Michael F Sights (Apr 9, 2017)

While fishing today in Alpharetta saw 4 Stunning Drakes & 2 Hen Blue Wing Teal. Never seen them there in the Spring only in late Aug/Early Sept.

Hope they make it back up North & have a good hatch.


----------



## jeremyledford (Apr 10, 2017)

Seen a couple in a small pond near me yesterday and about 40 on lake blue ridge last weekend. Who knows what they were doing there. Had 3 pairs of shovelers with them too. They were rafted over 130 feet of water.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 10, 2017)

They were all over West Point this weekend also. Actually see them about this time every year as they seem to pass back through.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 12, 2017)

Had a mixture of 50 or so mallards, wigeon and gadwall show up on my lake ... after the season.  Stayed a week and now are gone.


----------

